# Toddlers under 3 but over 15kg?



## Mummy2B21

I have a question for those who have toddler under 3 years old but are over the 15kg weight of an average 3 year old. Frankie is 18 months is there-of the same weight and height of a 3 year old he weighs almost 15kg, as he is only 18 months he is obviously not of the mentality of a 3 year old in regards to walking safely and being aware. My problem is, he is out growing his pushchair the weight limit is up to 15kg, but it's not really that he is just getting too big for it his legs dangle really low now so i need to get him a new buggy but i cant seem to find any for 15kg+ are there any? I've got to get him another new car seat after Christmas too as his head is almost over the recommended point, this boy just does not stop growing !!! lol

Can anyone recommend a suitable buggy please? x


----------



## aimee-lou

Just out of interest what do you have currently? 

We have a 3D and Earl still fits in it, but our stroller, I think I'd have to fold him up! lol Been like that for nearly a year. 

I did a search on Argos and it came up with these. 
https://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/...&r_003=11|Maximum+weight+of+child+(kg)|22.5|1


----------



## eddjanuary10

My son is over 15kg's now and tall too. We must have known we were going to have a big toddler because the pram we got has done us from birth, it's a Norton Travel System similar to this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Nort...fee-Complete-Package-/281014649345#vi-content

I absolutely love it and it's solid it's been on at least 12-13 flights knocked about something silly & it's still going strong (fingers crossed, got one more trip coming up soon!). We have used it almost every day & height wise it's by far the best we have seen. We considered getting a buggy a few months ago but we just couldn't find one tall enough or sturdy enough although I'm sure there must be a few out there! x


----------



## RachA

I've heard that quite often the buggy's say under 15kg for the uk market but other countries they say they can go up to a higher weight. Therefore he issue is more finding one that your lo will fit in comfortably.

My eldest was the same as yours - the buggy we got was a Mama's and Papa's Aria but i'm not sure if they still make them. I got mine off ebay (well we actually had 2 of them as they were so good).


----------



## LPF

We're the same here. We still use our babystyle oyster as its shape means Evan isn't bulging out of it or dragging on the floor but we also have a cheap buggy and it's a pain as he seems really cramped in it.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Thanks for your replys :)

I have had loads of pushchairs as i had a bit of an addiction with them lol I have two now but the main one i use is the Silver cross 3D, it carries him ok but he is starting to look too big for it he is very tall at 96cm so it's more the length and size of him than the weight really, which i guess will be a problem with most pushchairs :( If he was older I'd let him walk but he is only 18 months and when we go out shopping etc it's not fair to let him walk i don't think as people shove and in crowds..


----------



## RachA

You can definitely get buggies that are ok for bigger children. I know the Silver Cross 3D is a bit cramped as a friend of mine has one and her toddler grew out of it really quickly - he was chunky more than tall.

I would go round a few shops and try them out.


----------



## xnewxmummyx

No advice really, just that my DD is 22months and 15kg and we just have the mothercare's own stroller, it isnt sagging or anything do ill continue to use it, although it is getting rather heavy to push now lol! We do have the Silvercross Pop but it squeaks so bad!!

X


----------



## omfgski

.


----------



## moggymay

britax b-agile is fab for a toddler or larger baby, it holds up to 50lbs but as the post above they only advertise up to 15kg in the UK as that is all they have to test for here


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My 3 yr old still fits in our zeta zoom lightweight. But he looks a bit funny. He also fits in our double nipper 360 and looks fine in that. He weighs 37 pounds x


----------

